# Clubs and Guilds



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sadly we do not have the great group of stickmaking club or guilds our friends in the UK have. The only one I know in the US Is the "American National Cane Club" in Pennsylvania and I think there are chapters of it in one or two other states, We do have a lot of wood carving clubs and guilds in the US. Some in every state. I have never been to one of those that did not have a few members who made sticks, After I got started on trying to make sticks I found a chapter of Texas Wood Carvers Guild where in a town near where I lived, about 30mins away. I got a lot of help.Met two other from were I lived and we would get together between meeting. I think MJC4 has had the same experience,. I have been to a lot of carving groups over the years. Never saw one that was not friendly and fun peopled. Most meet once or twice a month. A few here have said they wished they could do carving on a stick These groups are great places to learn. If there is any dues it is general some thing like $10. a year. You can google carving clubs in your state, Here is a site that may be of help. But there maybe be some groups that are not listed. Check one out.

http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/clubs/


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

There is a general wood carving club meets once a month in my village, the problem I have is the fees which though very modest are not possible at the moment especially as I am funnelling every penny I have into my carving/stick making hobby.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes I had been to the Duneland Woodcarvers Club spring show the last several years so I was familiar with the group. Several of the club members were at a booth demonstrating some woodcarving at the Antique Tractor and steam show a couple weeks back and they asked me to come to a carving session they were planning at the local Hobby Lobby. Met up with them and have been to several "meetings" since. Meetings are carving/jawing sessions.Some very talented individuals pass out excellent tips to those of us that could use some help and the advice is free! The nominal fee they ask is well worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm very familiar with having a tight budget. Joining a good club will do more to advance your skills and enjoyment of the hobby than buying any new equipment or supplies will. Along with a much improved learning curve over teaching yourself club membership can also give you access to discounts on tools and wood that you wouldn't have otherwise. Will the club let you sit in on a couple meetings to see if it's to your liking? Many clubs (at least around here) will.

Rodney


----------

